# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Công nghệ Robot hàn tăng nhanh năm 2020-2021 Weldtec

## tuangianglion

*HÀN ROBOT ! XÓA BỎ NHỮNG KHÁI NIỆM SAI VỀ CÔNG NGHỆ HÀN ROBOT
*
Robot hàn đang dần trở thành chuẩn mực chung của ngành cơ khí chế tạo tại Mĩ. Thực tế, Tập đoàn Robot quốc tế (IFR), số lượng robot được chuyển đến Mĩ trong năm 2019 đã tăng 29%, một mức tăng mới so với các năm trước.

Trong năm 2019 và cuối năm 2020, số lượng các đơn vị, nhà máy lựa chọn sử dụng robot hàn công nghiệp đã tăng một cách chóng mặt. Sau một thời gian sử dụng, nhiều chủ doanh nghiệp đã phản hồi lại một câu ngắn gọn và hài ước " Biết thế dùng sớm hơn...". Không thể phủ nhận sự xuất hiện của Robot hàn là một cuộc cách mạng đã thay đổi hoàn toàn về tư duy hàn truyền thống, Robot hàn đang thay đổi cái nhìn về công nghệ hàn, không có gì là không thể tự động hoá được. Năng suất, chất lượng, tối ưu, giảm chi phí đó là những lợi ích mà Robot hàn mang lại cho doanh nghiệp hiện tại.

*Được Sử Dụng Phổ Biến Ở Các Ngành Sản Suất Công Nghiệp
*
Robot hàn khung xe ,*Robot hàn giường tủ,*Robot hàn cốt pha giàn dáo,*Robot hàn bàn ghế ,*Robot hàn ô tô, xe máy,*Robot hàn giá kệ công nghiệp... và khi sản xuất hàng loạt các sản phẩm giống nhau thì sử dụng công nghệ này là phương án tốt nhất và năng suất nhất hiện tại.


Trong ngành cơ khí chế tạo ở Mĩ, có khoảng 90% các nguyên công là nguyên công hàn. Rõ ràng là đưa công nghệ hàn tự động trong sản xuất có thể tăng cao năng suất, tăng hiệu quả chi phí đầu tư.

*Băn Khoăn Của Khách Hàng
*
Trong khi công nghệ hàn tự động đưa đến nhiều cơ hội để cải tiến công nghệ cho nhiều đối tượng khách hàng, thì một số đối tượng khách hàng lại có nhiều băn khoăn nghi ngờ. Lý do của việc băn khoăn là do họ có nhiều khái niệm sai về công nghệ hàn tự động. Dưới đây là một vài khái niệm sai đó

*Cabin Robot hàn Weltdtec
*Quy Mô Xưởng Sản Xuất Chưa Đủ Lớn Để Đầu Tư


Ngày nay, có sự chênh lệch giữa số lượng người thợ hàn và số lượng công việc tuyển dụng cho người thợ hàn. Người ta không thể tuyển dụng số lượng thợ hàn với trình độ đào tạo và bằng cấp đầy đủ. Do vậy, việc áp dụng công nghệ hàn tự động sẽ bù đắp sử chênh lệch này

Giá Thành Robot Quá Cao, Liệu Có Đúng ?
Hãy cân nhắc 1 vài ưu điểm khi đầu tư
Giảm tỉ lệ nhân công
Tăng cao năng suất và khả năng sản xuất
Giảm thiểu sai số con người
Giảm chi phí kim loại bù

Giá thành robot cũng đang giảm dần dần. Với các chi phí trên được rút xuống và tỉ lệ nhân công tang cao, tự động hóa là sự lựa chọn hợp lý

*>> Xem chi tiết bài viết:* CÔNG NGHỆ ROBOT HÀN® TĂNG NHANH TẠI VIỆT NAM 2021™ TẠI ĐÂY

*CÔNG TY CP CÔNG NGHỆ VÀ THIẾT BỊ HÀN WELDTEC
*Trụ sở chính : Lô S5 – 11, Khu Công Nghiệp Tân Triều, Triều Khúc, Hà Nội
Hotline : 0902.972.907 - 0904.282.282
Email: nhung.nh@weldtec.com.vn 
Website : www.weldtec.com.vn

----------


## mphnle

máy này giá bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## tuangianglion

Cảm ơn bạn nhé, có nhiều loại nên giá khác nhau, cơ bản từ 475tr trở lên, robot hàn pana chính hãng nhập khẩu nhé . Liên hệ mình : 0902.972.907

----------

